# RtR EXP 9V Need upgrade



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had a good tweeter suggestion for this speaker.
I plan on porting these for better basshttp://www.parts-express.com/goldwood-gw-8pc-8-8-delmar-series-heavy-duty-woofer-8-ohm--290-314 Need help deciding port size I need.

Do full rangers work as tweeters? http://www.parts-express.com/tang-band-w4-1337sdf-4-titanium-full-range-speaker--264-916:help:

What should I do to upgrade these? any suggestions , Any noob guides to X overs?
I do not understand how to make X overs


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Fullrange speakers can do tweeter duty, yes, but they will lack in the off-axis dispersion compared to a dome of a tweeter. So for the application if you're in one spot, like sitting at a computer, fullrangers are great.

There is extensive discussion on this forum about crossover designs and beginner's experiences, I encourage you to use the search feature and would be happy to help with any later questions you may have.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

How would this work for tweeter's? http://www.parts-express.com/fountek-neocd35h-horn-loaded-ribbon-tweeter--296-703 or http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-pt2c-8-planar-tweeter--275-085

Maybe a Horn to match my klipsch ? http://www.parts-express.com/eminence-apt-200-super-tweeter-with-bi-radial-horn-90-x-90--290-536
I like loud treble for movies.

I want these to be speakers better for movies.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Any help on this?? I had static issues with one of the RTR speakers perhaps it is going bad? X overs dying?
Can I add *banana plug inputs to the back of this speaker???*

It has been fine since I tightened woofers banana plug inputs.


----------

